# Test/Review of Samsung INR18650-20R 2000mAh (Green)



## HKJ (Mar 21, 2013)

[size=+3]Samsung INR18650-20R 2000mAh (Green)[/size]







Official specifications:

Li-ion high power cell for power tools
Nominal Capacity : 2000mAh
Nominal voltage : 3.6V
Max. discharge current: 22A
Charging voltage 4.2 ±0.05 V






This battery is designed for high current, this does also mean that the capacity will be low.




























As can be seen it can deliver about 2000mAh at up to 20A current. The capacity increases at 15 and 20A, this is probably because the battery warms up.
The two cells does also have a very good tracking.











With a 20A discharge, the battery will only last for 6 minutes!























[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

Being from Samsung this is a very good battery that can deliver a lot of current. 
Where this battery is really interesting is at 10A and above.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 21, 2013)

Is INR equivalent to IMR?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 21, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Is INR equivalent to IMR?



No, the letters signify primary chemistry type.
IMR is Lithium manganese oxide
INR is Lithium nickel oxide


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 21, 2013)

OK. Thanks for that. Is there any advantages of each of them, other than the obvious uses for high current? I am surprised at the short run time.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 21, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> OK. Thanks for that. Is there any advantages of each of them, other than the obvious uses for high current?



Up to now the IMR has been best at high current, but with this battery here Samsung has shown that INR also can do high current.



RI Chevy said:


> I am surprised at the short run time.



There is no surprice, with 2000mAh (i.e. 2Ah) and 20A current the expected runtime will be 2/20 -> 0.1 hour or 6 minutes and because the battery is very good at maintaining the capacity at high current it is about 6 minutes at 20A.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 21, 2013)

Is INR technology just as safe as IMR technology?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 21, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Is INR technology just as safe as IMR technology?



The initial INR was not, how it is today is difficult to say, because manufacturers does not publish detailed specifications.
The safety tests a LiIon battery must pass today is very comprehensive (I do not expect that xxxxFire batteries has passed them).


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for all of the information Henrik!


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your another excellent test review as always. :thumbsup: I never knew there is INR 18650 & it's from Samsung.
It's interesting this cell's charging time (around 131min) is a bit faster than Efest IMR 18650 (2000mAh) V1 red (around 140min). 

KH


----------



## HKJ (Mar 22, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> It's interesting this cell's charging time (around 131min) is a bit faster than Efest IMR 18650 (2000mAh) V1 red (around 140min).



This is, of course, due to the chemistry. The Samsung stays in the CC phase longer.
This does also make the Samsung better for fast charging the cell, i.e. stop when the CC phase is done.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 22, 2013)

HKJ said:


> This is, of course, due to the chemistry. The Samsung stays in the CC phase longer.
> This does also make the Samsung better for fast charging the cell, i.e. stop when the CC phase is done.



Thanks for your explanation. In my view, it looks likely Samsung stays in both CC and CV phase shorter.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 22, 2013)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks for your explanation. In my view, it looks likely Samsung stays in both CC and CV phase shorter.



You are correct, I did not look enough on the curves.
The Efest has slightly more capacity, needing about 130mAh more (The charge curve is after the 1A discharge).

The Samsung does still have a very short CV phase, making it very good for fast charging.


----------



## abhi555 (Mar 22, 2013)

what is typical cycle life of these batteries?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 22, 2013)

abhi555 said:


> what is typical cycle life of these batteries?



I do not have any data, I will expect the specifications to say 300 or 500 cycles.


----------



## Chodes (Aug 3, 2013)

I just removed 10 of these cells from a new Dewalt 18V XR 4.0Ah battery pack.
I tested in a direct drive SST50 light.
Fresh cell initial current 4.38Amps, dropped to 4.22A after 30 secs, 3.9A after 2 minutes.
That is by far the highest current of any cell I have tried.


----------



## MattSPL (Aug 4, 2013)

These are great cells for high current delivery.
I fried a direct drive XM-L on copper with one of these Samsungs. It pumped over 9 Amps into the Led for no more than a second, then fried it.
I've also used them in my modded Shadow SL3 running at 9 Amps.


----------

